# What Diesel?



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Along with the receding hairline and the odd grey hairs, my mate has decided to get a diesel car  . He told me he was looking at the BM 120D SE 5 door (he's got kids) which cost Â£21k without any options!  

I am not knocking BM as I've owned 4 previously (318iS, 325 x 2, Z3), but I think that's is a lot of dough for what is basically a bottom of the range motor. Being a BM with RWD, I'm sure it'll have great handling. My knowledge of the diesel market is limited to say the least, so any ideas anyone?

Essentials:

Diesel
4/5 Door
Good road handling
Fairly prestigious brand
Must have fairly good retained value (Alfa's are out of equation!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

New or used?

If used, I'd plump for a 320d/330d/530d.

If new, then VW Golf GT TDi (when it comes out), 320d (some deals on these regarding servicing to ease the blow).

Regards, Alchemist.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

A 120d SE with no options does not cost Â£21k.

A 320d SE will do though.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Carlos said:


> A 120d SE with no options does not cost Â£21k.


I meant Â£21k (ORP Â£20,800) WITHOUT any optional extras


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

VW Bora 1.9TDI is a quality car, loads of goodies great build quality and realy does go!

Or Golf if prefer hatch!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If it has to be new, then I'm not sure. But if it were me, and I was spending that dosh I'd go Second Hand.

Then my top two would be a BMW 330D and the Audi A4 2.5TDi.

I would prefer the Beemer, but we'd end up getting the Audi because that's what the wife prefers...


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Either A4 Or Passatt.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've had my Passat TDi Sport 130PS since January and would thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Consider the Leon tdi 150 cupra, although there's a new model due soon. 
I'm very happy with my ibiza tdi 130.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Well ive just changed the TT for a 330d - I'm pretty impressed, quiet, smooth, goes like stink 50 -90 is unreal and 40 mpg ! - i bought an ex BMW car a 12 mths old for Â£24k (New Â£31k) Theyve all got 3 years, 60,00 miles free servicing now.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

phil said:


> Consider the Leon tdi 150 cupra, although there's a new model due soon.
> I'm very happy with my ibiza tdi 130.


Got one like Phil. Any of the VAG will do good service and build qual is vgood.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Vin. Every time...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> VW Bora 1.9TDI is a quality car, loads of goodies great build quality and realy does go!
> Or Golf if prefer hatch!


And dont forget you can negotiate around 13% off the price of a brand new bora right now.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

shao_khan said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > VW Bora 1.9TDI is a quality car, loads of goodies great build quality and realy does go!
> ...


Bora has zero image, so depreciation is immense.

Alchemist.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks the tips/ideas guys. My mate will be looking at a 320D, but I'm pushing him to take a look at the 330d too :twisted:


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

A3 or Golf 2.0 TDI with DSG


----------

